

Best Site to Upload Video To? Want Quality and Portability. - berecruited

Of course there is Youtube... but quality stinks.
I love Vimeo, but the upload process takes FOREVER.
I used to love VideoEgg, but they killed the consumer part.<p>Where should I go?!
======
jacobbijani
I think Vimeo is still the best if you want quality without having to host it
yourself. The delay in uploading only happened recently. I imagine it will go
away soon, but it is pretty horrible at the moment.

------
aaroneous
Shameless self-plug: www.viddyou.com - We have a lot of features like the best
consumer HD (1080p and 720p), fast uploads + transcodes, you can view all your
videos on your mobile device, a special interface just for the iphone, you can
take your videos into Facebook, upload your videos or record directly with a
webcam. If you have any questions, please drop me an email: aaronw@viddyou.com
:]

------
truebosko
Kind of the same question as the original but what about for videos that
promote a product/etc? At work, I shoot and edit a lot of videos (A new one
each month or so) on products we carry. Right now, we have them all on YouTube
but the quality DOES shrink down a lot

I looked into Vimeo but they do not allow videos that promote a product
(basically an ad). Anything with the quality and easability of Vimeo out there
without that restriction?

------
maxniederhofer
<http://www.dailymotion.com/>

has HD, can deliver everywhere, is fast. we're investors so this is shameless
plug but it really is the best video site that no one knows about (except it's
tens of millions of users each month).

------
paulgb
I've never used blip.tv to host video, but I like their flash player and the
videos there seem to be much higher quality than youtube.

Edit: nevermind, they put annoying ads in your video. Best to stick with vimeo
I guess.

~~~
rtf
Ads are uploader-controllable. Almost every feature in blip.tv is optional and
that's what I love about it. Far more featureful than Vimeo or anything else
I've seen.

------
danielrhodes
Fliggo!

Plus we are coming out with some great analytics tools soon.

------
nradov
Are there any video sites with native support for AVCHD? Both Yahoo Video and
Youtube require me to convert my videos to MPEG first, which wastes a lot of
time and reduces the quality.

------
amitry
If you are willing to go paid, take a look at <http://lightcastmedia.com>.

------
markbao
Vimeo, as you said, while disregarding the upload... Or try Viddler, perhaps.

Too bad Brightcove.tv closed down :(

------
jotto
<http://www.viddler.com/>

------
wave
<http://omnisio.com>

------
frankgrimes
ooyala.com has this great product called Backlot. I love how they let you
scroll through the video and the quality is pretty good.

------
d3xion
if you're looking for quality, there's <http://www.fixmymovie.com>

------
entelarust
vimeo by far

